# Rex Coco & Pops On Going Picture Thread



## LizzyPink182 (Jul 12, 2021)

Here are my three beautiful babies! Rex is my first boy he's a year and 5 months old and he's my world! He's such a character and always chatting his head off! I've taught him a fair few phases, and he's always making me laugh! Especially when he shouts "LET ME OUT!" Haha








(Rex on the left Pops in the middle and Coco on the right)

I also foster Coco and Pops they are my sister's babies, she can no longer look after them so they have come to live with their human auntie! 

All three birds are amazing and so entertaining to watch 😁


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

They have a great spot to perch way up there, you should remove the sandpaper perch covers, they can damage the bottom of their feet.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The budgies are beautiful.
Cody is correct -- you should never use sandpaper perch covers. They can cause pressure sores leading to bumblefoot.

Rex sounds like quite a little character!*


----------



## LizzyPink182 (Jul 12, 2021)

Okay will do. Its only on the one pole but il remove it. Thanks for the advice 😊 xx


----------

